# How much would you pay?



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello there  I have a dream of opening my own boarding facility some day, and my question is: how much would you be willing to pay for a facility like this? (For some reason my phone won't post past a certin amout of characters so it may be broken up) aaanyway, here is my absolute dream facility! I want to have two center isle barns, 16 stalls each both with a tack room and hot and cold wash bay. Each stall will be either 16x16 or maybe 20x20? (dont want it too big) the isles will be 15 feet across.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Stalled horses will get turn out either during the day (8 am to 8pm) or night (8pm to 8am). they get three feedings a day (grain and hay am, hay at twelve and hay and grain again at night) a third grain feeding can be arranged. All flyspraying, blanketing, grooming ect is done by us. So pretty much full care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Also pasture board, I want to have four ten acre pastures...five to a pasture with run in shelter, and round bales when needed, grain twice..blankets and all done by us. Paddocks too 16x30. same feeding. I want round pens and hot walkers, also one fully enclosed arena and one coverd arena. it will be a lesson barn as well, so acess to lessons. I plan to feed Stagety, healthy edge soo, how much would youuuuu pay! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Includes: 12 hour turn out, either 8am-8pm or 8pm-8am. Blanketing, fly spraying, sheeting, daily grooming. acess to an indoor arena, outdoor covered arena, hot walkers, round pens, trails nearby (hopefully  ) and pleanty of other extras. Feeding: 3x a day of Stragety Healthy Edge, and hay. Supplements may be given. Worming schedule. Discount training and or lessons.  pasture board possible, ten acre tracs with five horses a each, run in shed and same as above. Paddocks also. 16x30...lemme know 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I would do some research and check how much similar facilities in your area are charging. For instance, there's a place here that has pretty much the same amenities to the ones you're describing. They charge 350 for full board and 250-200 for pasture board. In fact most of the places here that offer full board charge 300-350 a month. But again it kinda depends on where your at. I'm sure it varies depending on your region. 350 could be dirt cheap in some places and top dollar in others.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks. I use to board, but it was self care and I only paid fifty dollars a month. Then again it was safe and thats about it lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Where I board it's 24/7 outdoor board with access to indoor and outdoor arena, trails, and barn. We pay 350.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I train at a facility in Weatherford TX and their pasture board is $350/mo, stall board $500 and full training/board is $700 and they do everything, blanketing if needed, schedule the farrier, vet as needed. They bill for the farrier, the vet sends his own bills. They have a covered, lit arena and an outdoor and several turn out paddocks. They do not turn your horse out unless you request it. Stalls are immaculate all the time. Hot & cold running barn help who are VERY good with the horses. They also stand several stallions, can collect and ship the stallions, inseminate mares, foal out and of course, they do a full show season and they can haul your horses for you. All that is extra of course.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been to 3 barns in the past year, and that's an unfortunately long story that started with me being mistaken about a "dressage trainer" who was cracked, and then moving to another barn I was unhappy at because I was mistakenly under the impression I was not welcome back at the barn I had originally moved from, only in hopes of having a dressage trainer.

I will start with what we will call Barn A. Barn A had 13 stalls that were 12x12 box stalls. They had a relatively small tack room that combined school and boarder tack. Tack trunks were in front of stalls, but the aisle was wide enough so that they weren't in the way. One set of X ties. One "wash rack" that seemed to be used more for hay storage. Port-a-potty. One small arena, that would be suitable for dressage perhaps, because it was just slightly off the measurements for a large dressage arena, but not good for any jumpers. Grass footing. They had 3 small-medium pastures, and one tiny dry lot. A supposedly 70' round pen that looked more like 60', rusty and about to fall over. Shelters in fields. She fed, blanketed, turned out and flymasked. $220 for a stall, $175 for pasture, which is basically the same as stall but without the stall, I believe, and $350 for "show board", which includes 4 training rides a week, grooming and things of the like. You worm yourself. It's a small property, and really, she doesn't have space for more than her stalls, and that's pushing it. I won't factor in how nutty she is and the under-par care she gives, just the services she OFFERS, whether she does them is irrelevant to whether the services themselves are worth that.

The next barn, we will call barn B. Barn B was a 16 stall barn, and each stall was 8x10. Tiny, I know. They had medium-large pastures, with two smaller pastures that they called the Jenny Craig pastures (LOL). It was an absolutely gorgeous facility. Large oval arena, two full size dressage arenas, one with lights, and a 50' round pen with lights. They had an indoor hot/cold washpit, as well as an outdoor cold only wash pit. A hotwalker. Two tack rooms with individual cubbies, and the doors had digital passcode locks and each boarder had a passcode to get in. Restroom with shower. Trails and a big field to ride in. A lounge and upstairs porch with a view. They had room to put an indoor, and were talking of that and installing an XC course when I left. I left because they were not turning out but 3 hours a day, and my horse was suffering mentally and physically. They also didn't really listen to any directions I put down for her. They would blanket, flymask and also wormed. Board was $300, and they didn't offer pasture. I think training was by private treaty with the barn trainer.

The barn I'm at now is less fancy, but larger. Call it barn C. It has around 20 stalls. Some of these are open to dry lots. The others that are not go out in slightly larger grass pastures on the opposite side. They have an outdoor wash pit, cold only. Two tack rooms, one school and one for boarders with cubbies. They have an open area set aside for trunks, and some boarders just keep everything there. They have a "lounge" area with a drink machine. An apartment where the stablehand lives. Restroom with shower. Blanketing, flymasks. Worming is done by owners. They have a covered that is the size of a small dressage arena and lighted. A large outdoor, and a 100' lighted roundpen. Trails used to be there, but the only place to really ride other than the roads and fields is around the very large back pasture. I mean, takes you 5-10 minutes to walk across it. $350 for stall, $220 for pasture, which is the ones attached to the stalls, and $175 for the "back" pasture, which is the huge one. My mare stays back there. Back pasture board is really conditional. It's more for horses that don't need grain. Blanketing/flymasking is done by owners for that pasture. That's just due to the sheer size of the pasture, and the inconvenience to the stablehand to have to go all the way back there and try to catch everyone.

Vet/farrier is arranged by owner at all of these. If you don't consider the individuals that run them, based just on the facilities and assuming that the owner/manager is competent, I think the only one that's really correctly priced is barn C.

It really depends on the area though. In my area, board tends to be between $150-$400. Up towards the capital, you'll see $400+ at least. Location is critical.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, sounds like you have had a rough time with boarding! When I boarded, it was 50 bucks a month, cheaper for me because I was training his horse for him. Self care, two little shed things for feed shared by boarders...and three sided shelters with ehh, 20 by 12 runs (including leth of the shelter. Hot walker, roundpen which he kept nice footing in. I liked the people just not him. He is bipolarr, soo nice, then kicks us out because I left a hose on...sigh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Before we moved to va we paid $275 per horse for five horses for pastures and stalls. Self care board we supplied everything, feed, hay, shaving, etc. There was no other amenities other than your stall.that was in south Carolina


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

$200-$300


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I pay 180 for self care-ish.
I provide shavings and grain.
Provided is:
-stall(not too huge, most are 10x10 my gelding is in one of two 12x12)
10lbs hay per day, 12 in winter. 
-my grain/supplements fed am and pm
-daily turnout 7am-3pm(dirt paddock )
-no extra charge to use heated buckets/fans
-indoor/outdoor arena
-trails
-multiple tack rooms
-multiple wash racks
-access to barn 24/7
I clean my own stall, scrub my own buckets and one week a month I clean poo from the turnout(it rotates)
I also clean an extra stall(sale horse) for $20 off board.
Plus the location is perfect. 30 mins from me BUT 5 mins from boyfriend so he can clean stalls in winter when it snows.
I bribe to have my geldings blanket put on/taken off if I'm unable to go out.Cookies work wonders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

